# grapefruit confusion !!



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

I have read on your useful tips about grapefruit juice being good for cm. Are grapefruit chunks in can the same? With pineapple juice for implantation  are tins of pineapple just as good? I have just bought loads and suddenly thought maybe they need to be fresh.


Sorry for a silly question this ttc does send you bonkers!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It was me who put that list together years ago so hopefully I can answer your questions.

It's grapefruit juice that you want to drink as it can help thin your cervical mucus...but you don't want to drink too much of it because it's acidic, which in turn can make your cm more acidic...and that's not sperm friendly....just a small glass of grapefruit juice a day is enough.

As for pineapple....it is pineapple juice not pineapple pieces that you need. Pineapple contains selenium which is thought to help improve womb lining so in turn may aid implantation....however, it only contains a very small amount of selenium....brazil nuts contain the highest amount. Pineapple contains bromelain which may cause uterine contractions....this is why you should avoid eating fresh pineapple pieces. During processing such as juicing, canning, the enzyme bromelain is destroyed. Drinking pineapple juice is fine and even having the odd piece of tinned pineapple should be ok but you really want to avoid eating too much fresh pineapple.

There are other things that can help improve cm such as cough medicine containing active ingredient guaifenesin and evening primrose oil (only use EPO until ovulation)....more info on here.... http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

Drink plenty of water too....

If you use the search tool on this website then you will find literally 100's of threads/posts discussing pineapple, brazils and other hints/tips on diet etc for improving cm, womb lining etc so maybe use "search" and have a read.

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you minxy once again for your help xxxxx


----------

